# 10 gal A. hentzi setup completed tonight :)



## Mindibun (Jul 1, 2014)

I posted recently about the "perfect A hentzi cage" and got a few responses but not exactly the inspiration I was looking for. Good advice, but not much inspiration. So, I drew inspiration from outside and played around with some fake decor as well as some real branches, rocks, etc that I collected from pesticide-free areas and bleached, baked, soaked, and otherwise obliterated for about a week to sanitize them. I put the finishing touches on it tonight and moved Henny in (short for Hennessy, like the alcohol, because "hentzi" sounds like "Henny" and also because I love alcohol...). Hopefully she likes it. The substrate is a mix of 3:1 eco-earth and sanitary play sand. I know how everyone feels about sand, but I have used it before for SOME species and with the right species I feel it actually improves the substrate composition and their burrows hold up better. 

First off, here's my beautiful girly:






And the enclosure:






Here's Henny exploring:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NoahThomas43 (Jul 1, 2014)

Very natural looking enclosure! Henny must feel at home!


----------



## HungryGhost (Jul 1, 2014)

Very nice! I'm sure she'll have a long happy life in that set up. My a. hentzi is only 1/4", I have a long way to go before an enclosure like that.


----------



## skippydude (Jul 1, 2014)

It's beautiful :cry:


----------



## shamilt1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Wow, nice setup. I also have a ways to go with my a hentzi. Currently about .5 inch and a heck of a digger for a little bugger.


----------



## Akai (Aug 11, 2014)

yeah i got two .5 inch slings myself.  This is going to be a long while but worth the wait.  Thanks for sharing.  :biggrin:


----------

